# Cadac Eazi Chef



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

Is anyone else having the trouble with this model as I'm having?
Apart from the mess when cooking on the flame, After about ten uses the plastic baffle inside the centre pipe melts and causes the flame to go yellow and to cover everywhere in sooty deposits. This has just happened again for the second time and I have come to the conclusion this product is a load of rubbish. when I have spoken to the suppliers previously about this they sent me a replacement baffle, which I fitted but suggested it would be ok to use without the baffle, I have tried this tonight as the baffle has yet again melted and turned off in a hurry before the whole thing burst into flame. This BBQ is obviously not fit for purpose and I will be contacting the supplier asap.
Chetty


----------



## freelanderuk (Jan 30, 2009)

i would contact cadac ,

Sarah Honeywill
Customer Services
Cadac UK
0117 9866643

Sarah is most helpfull


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I have both the big and the small portable cadacs and they are great. What I don't understand from your post is the plastic baffle where is it fitted, I can't find a plastic baffle on mine.

Wobby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

wobby said:


> I can't find a plastic baffle on mine.
> Wobby


Nor can I. There ain't one, and mine works OK, like Wobby's. 

Chuck what's left of the plastic bit away and just use it without. :roll:

Dave


----------



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

*Cadac Easi-Chef*

Well, if you have the same model as mine and it is working ok then you wouldn't be aware of the baffle as I wasn't until it failed. If you are lucky enough to have a different model then well done to you as other models don't have a baffle fitted. Let's face it who in their right mind fits a plastic component in line with a gas flame.
Chetty


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I hear / see what your saying just can't understand why yours is so different to ours. Can you post a photo as I was a gas engineer and may be able to shed some light on things. Can you discribe the plastic part that is melting.

Wobby


----------

